# what is wrong



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

what is wrong with all the stores this year ahhhhhhhhhhh

every store has crap this year if this is because of the "resession"
they don't seem to realize there is still a big demand or halloween gear
the main reason we biuld most of our stuff is they force us to by briging out garbage for crazy prices
cardboard coffins for $100 for exmple.
like every year I love going around to diffrent stores to see what they have new this year but now I hear specers my fav. holloween store dosn't have any thing this year I will check mine tommorrow but this year I am so happy to find a new store spirit then I go and want to cry at there selection and servise I go to creepers they got costumes and mabey 10 props but props I got about 10 years ago when I started halloween haunts. My wife lets me get 1 big toy $150-$300
this year I decide to buy about $100 og wood and plastic and will biuld all my stuff this year so insted of 1 toy I get 4 yay at least this year isn't a total bummer


----------

